# Help me in my quest for serenity



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Good evening, ladies and gentlemen. I have grown desperate so i turn to more encyclopaediac minds to assist me. Here is a poor mans problem, that turned a longtime reader, to a member.

A number of weeks ago i sat on the bus, having just put additional Debussy on my phone, listening trough it. And to my blessing and woe, the third movement of Debussys string quartet begins. I liked the very opening, peaceful and unconvential, it showed promise. But only 30 seconds in a harmony the likes of which i never imagined burst forth. I audibly gasped, my jaw dropped and before long my eyes were closed in utter ecstasy and rapture, and that was before i reached the beautiful closing! Heard it on repeat, often scrolling back a minute to notice the tiniest details, and when i thought to open my eyes i was well past my station. Spent the added 30 min walk home listening to it, and another hour at the very least when i got there. I have been truly obsessed with it since then, this heaven of sound has brought peace to a troubled mind. So.... is there any works you knowlegdeable folks can recommend that has a similar feel to it, in parts? 

For clarification its specifically the rich, vibrant theme ~30 seconds in, that is repeated roughly two minutes before ending that excites me so, though i certainly loved the rest as well. I realize whatever you recommend cannot hope to compare but even coming close is surely a pinnacle of human achievements.

Thank you all who takes their time to help a soul hungry for more.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to TC, Schummaniac. What was the piece by Debussy? In any case, you might enjoy his Preludes for piano.

Thank you for your poetic description of your musical experience. Debussy's music has a similar effect on me. Many of his harmonic progressions put me in a trance!


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Apologies, the keyboard on this tablet is growing troublesome. Debussys string quartet movement 3.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

What piece exactly?

I think the only one to turn to if you want that Debussy-vibe is Mr Debussy himself.

If that's not enough maybe some Ravel and late Liszt might get you in a Debussy-like mood.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Schumanniac said:


> Apologies, the keyboard on this tablet is growing troublesome. Debussys string quartet movement 3.


I think you also might like Beethoven's late string quartets.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

I do  Probably my favourite works ever created. But, yes, its exactly music of this nature im searching for.

Thank you for the Ravel recommendation by the way. Classical music only having drawn me to it within the past few years, i listened to his Bolero and other popular works, happening to be similar, but dismissed it. Just heard other small pieces and i realize i got him all wrong. Alas, so many composers, so little time.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Schumanniac said:


> I do  Probably my favourite works ever created. But, yes, its exactly music of this nature im searching for.
> 
> Thank you for the Ravel recommendation by the way. Classical music only having drawn me to it within the past few years, i listened to his Bolero and other popular works, happening to be similar, but dismissed it. Just heard other small pieces and i realize i got him all wrong. Alas, so many composers, so little time.


I'm not very familiar with Ravel but I do know that his Bolero isn't really representative.

I very much like this piece:


----------

